# Read Your Orkut Scrapbook on Mobile Phones - m.orkut.com



## ThinkFree (Apr 13, 2008)

Google has just launched a mobile version of Orkut at m.orkut.com - this new mobile site lets you read scraps, receive updates from existing friends plus you can approve or decline new friend requests.

You can also navigate the Orkut mobile using keypad shortcuts on your mobile phone like 3 for (F)riends, 7 for (S)crapbook, etc.................

READ MORE


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Apr 13, 2008)

Thnx for information ...


----------



## amit_at_stg (Apr 13, 2008)

well i am using my very new nokia 6233 with opera mini 4.1 beta and enjoy full page view of all web pages including orkut. its easy for me to open the full site instead of the mobile version.

Offtopic : my 6233 hangs sometimes while using opera, anybody facing the same problem ?


----------



## piyushp_20 (May 5, 2008)

whenever i try to open m.orkut.com from N73 or Nokia 3230 it says "Cannot make secure connection to the server" and the page is not displayed. 
can neone help regarding this.


----------



## hsr (May 31, 2008)

^^piyush, make sure you have cookie on... and login to google mail first befor orkut...


----------

